# Skincare products to use with Differin?



## zephyr739 (Oct 6, 2010)

I need product recs for new skincare items now that I've started using Differin. My skin has gotten so dry and sensitive since I started using it! Even applying concealer causes my skin to turn red. I'm scared to exfoliate because even applying sunscreen is painful! There's this really strong burning sensation and my eyes water. Is there anything I could use to address all my skin problems? I don't know what to do since all the products I've used in the past were geared towards oily/acne-prone skin. They're way too harsh for me to use now. I'm currently using Cetaphil and the moisturizer from the Shiseido Pureness line. I don't think they're working too well. Cetaphil doesn't remove my makeup well while the moisturizer isn't strong enough to counteract my dryness/flakiness. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hilde (Oct 6, 2010)

I use differin and I use cetaphil cream at nights(an alternative is cerave)
The cetaphil cleanser isn't meant to remove makeup afaik and many don't like it for that reason. I use clearasil daily wash and haven't had any problems with that. You could also try acne'org's cleanser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In the morning I use Clinique's DDM Gel because the cetaphil makes me greasy but moisturized.


----------



## zephyr739 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions! I'm going to go test those products out. Since I have very oily skin, do you think the Cetaphil Cream is going to be too much for me? It's so strange...my skin is still oily, yet I have dry patches on my cheeks from Differin.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 6, 2010)

I have combination skin, but I hear skin can produce too much oil due to not being well moisturized. But I guess it's individual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The cetaphil makes me wake up with a really shiny face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I can just wash that away and put on my lighter day moisturizer.

Have you tried mixing in jojoba oil with your moisturizer before? I don't really have problems with flakiness so I never tried it, but many people on acne medication such as differin or BP use it due to the side effects of making skin dry/irritated/flaky.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree with Hilde´s suggestions. 
It sounds like you just started using Differin. While I had no sensitivity issues with both Differin and Retin-A, I know that this will go away. A lot of people get really irritated, dry, red skin when they first use a retinoid.

Try using Differin every other night (instead of every night) until your skin gets used to it. And give the Cetaphil creme a try. Also, you can mix Differin 50/50 with Differin lotion to decrease it´s strength. Or, apply Differin, then use a moisturizer on top a couple of hours later.


----------



## zephyr739 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you for all the suggestions! My dermatologist prescribed the Differin 0.3% gel to me last month so I went immediately from no acne treatment to that. It's probably why my skin is so miserable XD. I'm going to try applying it less frequently and using a stronger moisturizer like the Cetaphil creme that's been rec'd.

I've never used Jojoba oil before. Should I just add some to whatever moisturizer I'm using? I also just bought some exfoliating cloths. Hopefully, they'll be more gentle than the scrubs I used before.


----------



## VickyT (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry to arrive to the party late, I've been on Differin on and off for the last decade or so (broken up by periods of alternative treatments and Roaccutane, which didn't stick for me). Firstly, see if you can substitute the gel for the Differin Cream next time you pick up a prescription, or the next time you see your doctor/derm. Its much nicer on the skin than the gel. 

Cleanser: I use Neutrogena bar, and my derm recommended that, Cetaphil liquid or bar, or a soap called Sapoderm, which contains triclosan. It seems contrary to typical beauty knowledge to use soap on your face, but they're so similar to other surfactant cleansers that its about the same anyway. Soaps also tend to rinse clean, which is helpful too. If you've since found that soap/foaming cleansers are too rough, consider using oil cleansing or cold cream. Yeah, using oil on acne prone skin seems a little odd, but they are good at preventing irritation, which is your primary goal.

Moisturiser: Neutrogena Oil Free Moisture is my rec, whichever formula takes your fancy. It does what it says on the box without being irritating. The keyword is: Boring. If I need super ultra moisture, a dab of cold cream. I look gross, but it calms irritation and dryness. 

Makeup removal: Try a two-phase eye makeup remover all over your face to remove makeup, then cleanse after if you want to. The remover will leave a bit of moisture on your skin, and will remove makeup easily, reducing irritation due to rubbing. 

Exfoliation: Differin is very exfoliating anyway. I can't use scrubs at all; face washers/microfibre cloths I've had better luck with but only very gently. Chemical exfoliants are worth a go as well, after your skin has settled, at low concentrations. Its really touch and go though, and I've had a few occasions where I've exfoliated beyond my limit and have had red, hot, irritated and (ironically) eventually flaking skin.

Differin is tough to adapt to, but if you take to it well it can be your best friend. I find it helps my skin heal much faster and with less scarring, and it makes it firm, smooth and glowing. Just try to avoid irritation and you'll be alright.


----------

